# Certificate Program at NECI



## maurice (Jul 1, 2005)

Does anybody have any experience with the certificate programs at NECI? I emailed an admissions rep and she, though helpful, kind of pushed toward the degree programs. I'm thinking I'd rather do a certificate/diploma program somewhere since I've already graduated from college–BA in English. And of course tuition prices are a major concern, so less time, less money would be good. Any information would be much appreciated.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Well, I am a big supporter of the NECI programs. As a CA teacher, I opt to recommend some of my hardest working students to NECI. Additionally, this will be the 2nd year that I will be participating in their professional development program. So, my opinion may be biased...

I think a certificate program is good for folks that are not necessarily going into the field as a profession or are going back to follow through with an interest. The reason I say this, is that a cert. program is not nearly as intense as a degree program. It just is not long enough to cover all the material as in depth as needed. I am not painting the certificate program at NECI, or anywhere else for that matter, as a 'bad' thing. However, it isn't possible to get the intensity needed in such an abbreviated time, in my opinion. Also, an employer that requires a culinary degree wants just that: a degree. Your degree may certainly open some doors for you, but as with any other "early in their career cook," you will still have to pay your dues.

Best of luck to you. Keep us posted!


----------

